# Computer desk project : best finish for cedar



## Malek Nyghtson (Jan 24, 2011)

when I was younger I did a lot of woodworking with my grandfather it has been over 15 yrs now and i have a pretty big project I am looking to do.

I am going to be completely redoing my computer desk right now it has a good metal frame but the top is that press board stuff with laminate over it which i never cared for and it is starting to come apart at places.

I am in the process of building a new computer and the full size tower will not fit in the current tower slot.So what I have planned is to redo the top of the desk with either cedar or cherry I have always liked both of these woods. 

the desk it self will be several different parts the full desk top plus a raised area across the back of the desk which the monitor will sit on to raise it up a bit the supports for the raised section and the platform for the tower to sit on which i am making a bit larger to fit the larger tower on. 

I really love the look of cedar and cherry and the aroma of the cedar for the top of the desk with using cedar what would be the best finish?

I have been researching this for about 2 weeks now in trying to determine the best method to my madness. I have read several different opinions on what is best for like cedar table tops from using wax to using tung oil. I am just trying to determine what would be the best finish for a desktop that will more than likely be hard used as I am on my system every day. 

or would there be a better wood to use for the project? I realize that on the Janka scale that cedar only has a hardness of 900 and cherry is at 950 according to the scale here: http://www.advantagelumber.com/janka.htm

I wanna use a wood that I will like to see everyday but that will be hard enough to resist marking from everyday use. I have also considered Brazillian Cherry or Tigerwood for this project. I am going to be getting the pieces for my project from www.advantagelumber.com but I want to be sure on the finish for the desk top on what will be the best way to preserve the grain and look of the wood and the aroma if I do go with the cedar. I will most likely only be finishing the tops and sides of the pieces.

I apologize for rambling it is like I have the questions in my head but they do not translate very well when typing. 

thank you in advance for your time and assistance


----------



## newatrefinishing (Jan 24, 2011)

*Will lose aroma when finishing cedar*

Hello,
I'm not an expert on what type of durable finish would work best for your desktop so I can't speak to this part of your question, but I do know that if you use cedar wood, it will seal in and lose the aroma you are fond of if you apply a finish. Cedar wood is only aromatic if left raw. It can be used in closets or chests to deter moths, but only if left raw. Good luck with your finish - your project sounds very nice.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If I were to do it out of western red cedar which is mostly what I use in my work. I would start with a smooth finish, soften all exposed corners, lighlty distress it all over (scratches, knicks, punctures etc...) then put some min-wax golden oak or early american on it.


----------



## Malek Nyghtson (Jan 24, 2011)

*a new plan*

thank you very much for your responses my plans have unfortunately been changed for me I was set to go for the cedar but I am not skilled enough to edge glue myself and have the project come out the way I would want it lol and in the process of checking more on this project I discovered that they do not offer the cedar in the solid wood edge glued panels  

so I will be going with one of 4 woods for this project 

either the 

Red Oak - which should stand up well to constant daily use with a janka score of 1290 

Jatoba ( Brazilian Cherry ) - which is a lot harder than the other 2 and I know would not have an issue in standing up to me using it every day 

of course Cherry is still in the list it will be a bit more maintenance to keep it looking good with constant every day abuse but I think it would look good 

I have also been playing around with the Idea of Tigerwood which I have seen used on decks before and the wood itself looks amazing thogh am not truly sure on how it would look for a desk top.

any input or ideas for the finishes for any of these woods would be greatly appreciated 

again thank you for your time


----------



## Malek Nyghtson (Jan 24, 2011)

the project is getting closer I found a local guy that is actually saving me about $100 bucks in getting the wood he is going to make the glued edged boards for me in the exact dimensions I need then I will take on the fun part of finishing it. 

I went with Red Oak 
and I am planning on using the Zar finish as this was recommended to me by my father-in-law who has used it before and said it leaves a nice hard protective finish. 

now comes two more questions 
1. what is your personal opinion of Zar? is it as good of a product to use as I have been lead to believe?

2. what is the best brush to use I have been researching this and with my own personal experiences I know a lot of the brushes I have used in the past had an issue of the bristles coming out when applying the finish and sticking to the work I would like to avoid this. In my research I have found that apparently with the solvent based finish that it is best to use a natural brush I found that boar hair and ox hair are the most common and that the badger hair is the rarest and hard to find brushes again i am looking for an opinion on what is the best to use from your experiences. 

I am looking for a brush that will not loose its bristles and that will not leave brush strokes in the finish.

again thank you very much for any assistance you might be able to offer.


----------

